# Gaslow on Rosyth Ferry or other Norfolkline routes



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I have just been reading the FAQs on the Norfolkline Website.
We are travelling on the Rosyth - Zeebrugge route and I have just noticed this question and answer:

*Do your ships accept vehicles which run on Liquified Petroleum Gas LPG?

Yes, vehicles converted to LPG or motor homes carrying LPG cylinders are accepted onboard our ferries. Please note however, vehicles are limited to carrying one LPG cylinder we also ask that you advise the staff at the check in booth before you check in.*

8O Does this mean we won't be allowed on with our 2 gaslow bottles?

Does anyone have any experience of using this route since it changed to Norfolkline?

Thanks


----------



## Ecosse (Feb 6, 2006)

Hez...phone them or email them, don't reley on others. We travelled last year with Norfolk Line from Rosyth they asked us to confirm that the gas ( 1 propane + 1 Camping gas ] was turned off.

mike


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for that, I'll try phoning them tomorrow.

I hope they say it's ok to carry 2 cylinders, I really don't fancy disconnecting one and leaving it at home as we'll be wildcamping and staying on stellplatz a fair bit when we're away so will probably need our 2 bottles.

I checked Norfolkline's Dover/Dunkirk route and that also states one cylinder only :? 

Has anyone travelling on this route ever been refused 2 cylinders?


----------



## Avante524 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Gas (LPG)*

Hello Hezbez

we sailed with them last August and at no time were we asked how much cylinders of gas we had, all they asked was for us to make sure it was all turned off.
Make sure though that you run your fridge on MAX for a while before you get to the port and have a few freezer packs or frozen bottles of water in the fridge/freezer and this will keep everything very cold.
We found it a excellent crossing, very relaxed and a great way to start your trip.

Cheers.....Still Smiling..


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Gas*

Hello,

Not used that route but similar on many crossings.

Has anyone seen the sign on Red Funnels dock for example?
Did you know many operators do not allow you to take emergency fuel containers (jerry cans) no matter how small, full or empty!?

What Bank did you rob to pay for the ticket, or did you re-mortgage ?
:wink:

™


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: Gas*



teemyob said:


> What Bank did you rob to pay for the ticket, or did you re-mortgage ?
> :wink:
> 
> ™


Yeah I know wha you mean. £500 quid return with an inside cabin. And that was a 'special offer' with the motorhome going for the same price as a car!

Still, we'd be £200 on fuel to Folkestone and back and its 18 hours less driving - so we'll give the Rosyth option a try.

Can anyone tell me what the food and cabins are like on the Rosyth ship?

Thanks


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

You really must like long journeys on ferries, day one is wasted by the time you get off at ZB.

Have a nice holiday.

Dave


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Wasted*



dovtrams said:


> You really must like long journeys on ferries, day one is wasted by the time you get off at ZB.
> 
> Have a nice holiday.
> 
> Dave


Wasted!

Well I think £500 return is a great price for that crossing. And I would not say it is a wasted day, long ferry crossings for me are very relaxing.

Have a good trip!

™


----------



## machilly (Feb 10, 2007)

*Re: Gas*



Hezbez said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > What Bank did you rob to pay for the ticket, or did you re-mortgage ?
> ...


We costed this up last year, £750-£800 for our motorhome and toad, fuel to dover from Edinburgh was only £150, covered the distance on last sunday in November in 9 hours and ferry was only £57 through th CC
so total was only just over £200 As her indoors made Sanwiches and nibbles plus flasks of hot water, food and drink on route was negligible. the only extra cost was stopping on a CC site that charged me £12 to use a Car Park, but we got electris (Ahh Bless' em)
On the Sunday night got to sleep in my nice comfy Motorhome Bed, with no chance of contacting Bed Bugs left by pervious occupants. or being seasick going over the rough North Sea

So I will give the Rosyth Ferries a big miss until they bring their prices way way way down,

enjoy your trip

Regards


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Gas*



machilly said:


> Hezbez said:
> 
> 
> > teemyob said:
> ...


"So I will give the Rosyth Ferries a big miss until they bring their prices way way way down"

Does that include guarantee of no bed bugs too!

:wink:


----------

